# Lunch ideas for 14 month old?



## starlight1

My dd is 14 month and I feel like I give her the same lunches like pasta sandwiches soup n that's about it with salad etc. She doesn't really like being feed but still struggles with a spoon can get sum foods. And loves feeding herself. What do you giv your lo's for lunch? X


----------



## twilight28

We sometimes make pizza bread - either a plain muffin or sliced bread, a dollop of tom/herb sauce and some cheese done under the grill, scrambled eggs or an omelette usually go down well too - omelette we do with ham and mushroom, cheese and tomato etc

We get stuck for ideas too so hope this helps! X


----------



## mistyscott

Jacket spud with filling, last nights dinner (!), sandwiches, pizza toast, scrambled egg, quiche (loves this and so easy as I buy ready made - just watch out for salt content and avoid traditional bacon and onion variety), fruit pouches, rice pudding, toast and cream cheese. 

Have you tried her with a fork? I gave LO one on the day he turned one and he loves using it and finds it a LOT easier than a spoon. He can now spear and eat from his :) its an Ikea set of metal children's cutlery. 

HTH :)


----------



## JeepGirl

Stir fry, home fries(baked) with leftover meat, pizza, grilled chesse sandwich, hummus and pitas. I make meatloaf in muffin tins and freeze them, then in a rush I can pull one of those out for lunch or supper. I add a bit of frozen veggies to most lunches.


----------



## Susie28

Toasted Sandwiches, wraps, omlettes (ham and mushroom, or mushroom and spinach), sushi, jacket potatoes, a stir fry, beans on toast, scrambled eggs on toast, risotto, quiche, savoury pancakes, bagel and cream cheese, sweet potato wedges with chicken pieces and vegetable sticks, gnocchi, sometimes just a piece of toast with a slice of ham and a few cherry tomatoes and pieces of avocado, chicken and vegetable skewers... :flower:


----------



## XJessicaX

My LO is addicted to fish so I sometimes bread my own cod or make her salmon fingers or I mix together balls of sweet potato, breadcrumbs and sweet corn. I use the Ellas kitchen pots sometimes and I use regular oven food too. I do like cooking though so I have roasted my own chips for her or I try to make my own versions of popular ready meals but made with better ingredients.


----------



## twilight28

Susie28 said:


> Toasted Sandwiches, wraps, omlettes (ham and mushroom, or mushroom and spinach), sushi, jacket potatoes, a stir fry, beans on toast, scrambled eggs on toast, risotto, quiche, savoury pancakes, bagel and cream cheese, sweet potato wedges with chicken pieces and vegetable sticks, gnocchi, sometimes just a piece of toast with a slice of ham and a few cherry tomatoes and pieces of avocado, chicken and vegetable skewers... :flower:

Oo savoury pancakes sound ace - what do you put in them?


----------



## Susie28

twilight28 said:


> Susie28 said:
> 
> 
> Toasted Sandwiches, wraps, omlettes (ham and mushroom, or mushroom and spinach), sushi, jacket potatoes, a stir fry, beans on toast, scrambled eggs on toast, risotto, quiche, savoury pancakes, bagel and cream cheese, sweet potato wedges with chicken pieces and vegetable sticks, gnocchi, sometimes just a piece of toast with a slice of ham and a few cherry tomatoes and pieces of avocado, chicken and vegetable skewers... :flower:
> 
> Oo savoury pancakes sound ace - what do you put in them?Click to expand...

Ham and sweetcorn, pea and ham, spinach and mushroom, chicken and mushroom, cheese and ham. You can vary the type too, either making the smaller, thicker American style ones with the ingredients mixed into the batter, or you can make the thinner omlette style ones and fill them with your cooked ingredients, roll them up, sprinkle some cheese over and bake them in the oven for a few mins. (if that makes sense). Both are tasty. :flower:


----------



## twilight28

Fab! Going to give them a go on the weekend! X :flower:


----------



## m4nc3r

My little one LOVES sweet potato (just like me)
Peel and cut into long wedges. Put them in water and bring to boil then leave them for about 5 minutes (they cook at lot quicker than normal potatoes!). Strain off the water and coat in a little olive oil, (balsamic) vinegar and some brown sugar or honey and roast for about half hour.... absolutely fabulous
(I also use a lot of paprika and a little salt but if you would rather LO not have any of those it really doesn't matter!!) 
Its simple, and unlike most potatoes it really doesn't taste bad cold!!

Zane would wolf down a whole plate in addition to his normal dinner if he could!!

When he was about 17 months he ate a whole childrens (not baby) plate of spag bol and sweet potato with slice of garlic bread - then when I offered everyone else more garlic bread or potato and I didn't offer it to him he quite disgustedly shouted "Mummy!! I Want More!" with his evil glare lol


----------



## RebeccaG

My son has a thing about bagels at the moment! And they are super quick and easy.


----------



## oliviarose

Beans on toast, soup and bread, crumpets, scrambled egg on toast, sandwiches, cheese on toast, cheese oatcakes, sausage rolls....

Nothing really very exciting... I think I need to jazz our menus up, lol....


----------



## smileyfaces

I feel awful reading this because we don't have much variety at all! LO is 14 months...should he be using a spoon by now? I have tried him a few times and he doesn't really know what to do with it! Xxx


----------



## XJessicaX

smileyfaces said:


> I feel awful reading this because we don't have much variety at all! LO is 14 months...should he be using a spoon by now? I have tried him a few times and he doesn't really know what to do with it! Xxx

I introduced a spoon and a fork at 14.5 months. Didn't bother before as it seemed unnecessary as she was so neat with eating using her fingers! Its useful to introduce cutlery at a reasonably young age though, just saves a battle trying to get a stubborn 2 year old to use them!


----------



## mumj18

Jeeeeez our lunches are crap compared to this! My poor LO gets soup or pasta. Silly question but how do you make savoury pancakes? As in the actual pancakes. Wanna try those sweet potato wedges x x


----------



## fluffpuffin

ham sandwiches, cheese on toast, fish fingers, baked beans and oven chips, dairylea or philadelphia cheese on toast, leftover dinner, quiche, pasta salad, frankfurters etc.


----------



## charlotte-xo

We do the savoury pancakes too usually sweetcorn, spinach and ham. It's just the normal pancake batter then whisk in your veg or meat and cook in a pan on a medium heat until cooked through.
We also do, sweet potato wedges with baked fish, chicken, fish fingers, falaffels and veg. Fallafels in pitta bread with various dips.
Omelette with a variety of fillings.
Potato cakes with dips and veg.
Puff pastry tarts.
Noodles with salmon and a hm dressing (can use shop bought but the salt is stupidly high in most of them) 
Home made beef or fish burgers in buns with salad.
Savoury muffins.


I tend to make more than I need at Tea time and freeze them like burgers, breaded fish etc as then I have a good stash ready to defrost and reheat. Also alfies really into dips so we keep a variety in. 

Xx


----------



## RebeccaG

I know! Some of these I do for dinner not lunch... My lunches are pretty boring. Sandwiches usually or bagels or pitta.


----------



## julietz

mine was fussy like that, but she loved feeding herself so i left her to it and helped when she was struggling, i gave her things like, 

cheese spread sandwich squares- yoghurt
ham sandwich squares - banana
mash with beans
macaroni cheese
coliflour cheese
tilda tomatoe rice she loved
lasagne
fish and sweetcorn
fishcakes and beans
chicken blackbean green pepper with rice
chicken mild curry
hotpot


----------

